# gentoo non si spegne non riavvia

## Big Boss

Ciao non capische perchè quando dò

```
shutdown -r now
```

o

```
shutdown now
```

o

```
shutdown -h now
```

o

```
reboot
```

gentoo non si spegne ne riavvia, midice:

 *Quote:*   

> dependency info missing, run /sbin/depscan.sh to fix

 

io digito 

```
sh /sbin/depscan.sh
```

 ma non succede nulla, quando cerco di spegnere o riavviare mi da sempre quell'errore, ho provato a riemergere init ma niente.

Aiuto questa è abbastanza grave  :Sad: 

A breve copierà l'errore su un foglio e poi o posterò preciso sul forum. grazie a tutti

----------

## crisandbea

se invece digiti da root cosi :

```
cd /sbin    ./depscan.sh
```

----------

## CarloJekko

non è che è un problebma di sysv-init? prova a reinstallarlo...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

dopo gli emerge dai etc-update?

----------

## Big Boss

no sinceramente dopo avere emerso il xorg non ho dato etc-update, ma ancora non mi dava nessun problema, il problema ha iniziato a sussistere quando ho emerso una cinquantina di pacchetti di gnome-2.18 bhe dopo darò un etc-update

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> se invece digiti da root cosi :
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cd /sbin    ./depscan.sh

 

Non succede niente

----------

## lavish

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> no sinceramente dopo avere emerso il xorg non ho dato etc-update, ma ancora non mi dava nessun problema, il problema ha iniziato a sussistere quando ho emerso una cinquantina di pacchetti di gnome-2.18 bhe dopo darò un etc-update

 

ok allora abbiamo capito il problema   :Razz: 

etc-update devi darlo sempre

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se invece digiti da root cosi :
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cd /sbin    ./depscan.sh 
> ...

 

spero lo hai hai fatto in due passi separati.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

@Big Boss

come detto nell'altro thread potrebbe anche essere un problema dovuto al fatto che sei completamente in ~x86. Inoltre consiglio dispatch-conf al posto di etc-update, in quanto, tra le altre cose, mantiene i backup dei file di configurazione che sostituisci\cambi. Va dato ogni volta che emerge segnala che ci sono degli aggiornamenti ai file di configurazione da mettere a posto. Consiglio estrema cautela in questa operazione.

----------

## Big Boss

Ok, ho settato il make.conf in x86, ora faccio un downgrade.

----------

## lavish

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Ok, ho settato il make.conf in x86, ora faccio un downgrade.

 

auguri, non e' una cosa cosi' diretta da fare...

Se sei alle prima ermi con gentoo, se hai una macchina veloce, se per te quindi non e' troppo uno sbattimento, il mio consiglio e' di reinstallare, altrimenti prova e buona fortuna  :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Auguri! fare il downgrade alla versione stabile da quella ~ non sempre e' cosa facile e sopratutto esente da rischi!sicuro di non voler ripartire da zero?Stage 3 e in mezza giornata dovresti aver completato, se passi al profilo stabile perlomeno devi ricompilare mezzo sistema operativo!

EDIT:azz. battuto sul tempo!

----------

## Big Boss

No sinceramente sto ancora valutando, il problema è che non ho voglia di reinstallare xorg, cioè se io reinstallo da cd non insallerò ne gnome ne xorg, cmq a pensarci bene in questi gg sono a casa quindi posso reinstallare poi diciamo che la mia macchina non è vecchia ha solo 512 mb di ram, perè il prescott che c'è sotto è da 3ghz, cmq molto probabilmente seguiro il tuo consiglio, infatti sto per formattare, però prima mi prendo il .keywords e il .unmask che non ho voglia di riscriverli   :Razz:   :Razz:   dopodichè installo il nuovo portage e ricompilo xorg, e poi mi riavventuro per la compilazione di gnome 2.18  :Wink:  Grazie

----------

## Big Boss

ho reinstallato tutto ho compilato xorg con architettura x86 e fino a li nessun problema, si riavviava e si spegneva. Ho iniziato la compilazione di gnome-2.18 ,procedeva, ma è risorto il problema e non si riavvia ne si spegne più. Appena posso vi posto l'errore preciso.

----------

## alx15

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-544634-highlight-mktemp.html

----------

